# lacquer peel



## Wingnuts (Sep 3, 2012)

Hey guys and girls

i am starting to get a bit of lacquer peel on my front bumper which i want to fix without having the bumper resprayed or without touching the base coat. So i just wanted to know if any know has any tips tricks or advise on doing it at all

thank you


----------



## ScottHannah (Dec 28, 2012)

You could get a smart repair where you'll only need to get a small section of the bumper sprayed


----------



## Wingnuts (Sep 3, 2012)

I've tried getting a quote from one of them smart repair things and they said they couldn't do it as it was in the lower grill section they wouldn't be able to get in there. Don't know if that was a fob off or what but been quoted £300 to have the bumper resprayed which i don't have at the moment.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Post a pic


----------



## supernova-dw (Apr 26, 2014)

If the lacquer is peeling then it needs re-doing...There are no short cuts.

If the lacquer peel is in a hard to see place as it sounds then P600 Wet the whole bumper and re-lacquer it all. For this you should expect to pay around £80 to £100, if the lacquer peel is in a bit more of a visible place then the bumper will need re-painting and lacquering for which £150 to £200 for edge to edge is a reasonable price (So long as it's not damaged or peppered with stone chips) Or around £300 If the colour needs blending out.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Could you post some pics up, as its hard to give correct advice if we can't see how bad the problem actually is. :thumb:


----------



## Wingnuts (Sep 3, 2012)

Sorry guys just seen the replies thank you by the way here are some pics


----------



## supernova-dw (Apr 26, 2014)

Fairly bad....Paint and lacquer is the only real answer.


----------



## Wingnuts (Sep 3, 2012)

Yeah pretty ****ed


----------

